

How Hollywood’s addiction to franchises changed movies in 2014 - vincvinc
http://grantland.com/features/2014-hollywood-blockbusters-franchises-box-office

======
navait
Really, what he's lamenting is the end of big-budget original movies. At the
end of the day, it's hard to argue Hollywood should invest $300m into
something completely untested when Avengers will easily make $1bn.

Fortunately, while the big blockbusters cost astronomical amounts of money,
the actual cost of making a movie is only going down. There are independent
studios popping up, and while they aren't usually considered part of the Big
6, they do tend to invest in them(While not grossing, a ton, they still have
decent margins esp. if it becomes a sleeper hit). As long as you don't demand
that Hollywood spoon-feed you taste from their marketing budget, there is
plenty at your local independent theater to watch.

------
simonblack
Anything with a sequence-number in its title is, by definition, not worth
wasting hard-earned money on.

And don't get me started on low-quality CGI effects which continually take you
'out of narrative'.

~~~
mrjj
Terminator 2?!

But its reasonable not to spent money on cliched crap for adolescent if you
are not adolescent.

------
ChuckMcM
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8828155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8828155)

